# Poulan, the choice of Pros



## hydroax (Feb 26, 2012)

This weekend I replaced our regular chainsaw with a poulan I got off craigslist for 10 bucks that I replaced the hoses and bulb and put a 91vxl chain on it. Told the chainsaw guy he could have the dolmar the moment he wanted it. He used the poulan all weekend, 1 chain, about no fuel and we cleared and chipped the two day job using this little toy. A serious reduction in equipment costs. The cedars in the picture were about the average size but there were some 16 inch and 18 inch trees and it cut right through them. It is a pretty good little saw, still working fine! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## abureels4me (Feb 26, 2012)

They are good little saws for what they are. Most are a little harder to get started than a Stihl and when you toast one you don't want to cry about it. They are super simple to work on too. I get alot in on trade, a quick carb clean or new lines and they are ready to go back on CL.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 26, 2012)

Did someone say Poulan? Here are a few vintage ones....






Some were actually used by pros such as these 85 cc models:


----------



## Jack0999 (Feb 27, 2012)

They are good little saws for what they are. Most are a little harder to get started than a Stihl and when you toast one you don't want to cry about it. They are super simple to work on too. I get alot in on trade, a quick carb clean or new lines and they are ready to go back on CL.


----------



## hydroax (Feb 27, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> Did someone say Poulan? Here are a few vintage ones....
> 
> 
> Some were actually used by pros such as these 85 cc models:





I have seen this type saw, I know how it works but cannot picture what you would use it for. Brush? Looks odd

Interesting they kept the green color all the time. I thought at first it was pretty cheasy but it sure makes it easier to find. One of my most embarassing moments was having to go back and get my saw from the jobsite. Check and double check the guys now. Cool collection!


----------



## forestgreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these pics, looks like a reasonably priced saw that can get a big job done alright. I will keep that in mind the next time I am on the hunt for a saw, it would be cool to hear what that weirdly shaped saw is good for as well.


----------



## Fireaxman (Mar 19, 2012)

hydroax said:


> I have seen this type saw, I know how it works but cannot picture what you would use it for. Brush? Looks odd



The "Bow" saw was especially good for bucking small fallen timber. The bar is tapered away from the chain to allow the kerf to close up behind it without pinching the bar. They were very popular with pulp wooders down here. You just set them verticly on top of the log and let'em eat.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 6, 2012)

Fireaxman said:


> The "Bow" saw was especially good for bucking small fallen timber. The bar is tapered away from the chain to allow the kerf to close up behind it without pinching the bar. They were very popular with pulp wooders down here. You just set them verticly on top of the log and let'em eat.



In the 70's and early 80's guys were trying them around here for brushing, really got alot of people hurt, I watched about 6 in a stack get cut in half and in the junk barrel when the mill outlawed them here, I would like have one just to hang up .

Cary


----------

